# Found A Pigeon That Won't Leave



## hannibbal

last night, when I let my dogs out in the front yard, I oticed one of them eyeing something warily. I saw that it was a pigeon on the ground. I told my dog to leave it alone, and we went back inside. This morning, upon letting the dogs out, my dog immediately ran back to the spot where the pigeon was. She started to attack, but the pigeon (who apparently hadn't moved all night) quickly flew up and then landed on the top of a seven foot wooden sculpture in the yard. i figured the pigeon was o.k., since it could fly. i went to work, and when I came home, the pigeon was still there, about 12 hours later! i don't think it moved at all! It seems a little puffed up in front, and as if there is one feather out of place on its left side. It seems pretty alert, and doesn't mind when I get pretty close to him. (There is a chair in the yard I stand on). he just kind of looks at me. I even dared to touch his foot, without him minding at all. I know nothiing about pigeons, but I'm worried. Any help anyone can offer would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## pdpbison

Hi hannibal,

Might have been shot with a Pellet Gun, which sometimes leaves not much to see but for the odd breast Feather disarrayed...

Might be ill with some Pigeon thing not contageous to people...

Does it have White 'Wattles'? The nubs on top of it's Beak next to it's forehead?

If so, it is an Adult, might be a young adult, but not a juvenile anyway, whose 'nubs' would be opinkish usually, but other than white...

You could try leaving out some nice Birdseed and a shallow pan of Water, while you are at Work and the Dog is in...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## minimonkey

Hi, Hannibbal -

If you can touch the bird without him flapping away, he may be sick. If possible, take him in and put him a carrier or some sort and provide warmth, wild bird seed and water. Keep him away from your dogs, as friendly as they may seem. If it's puffed up in front, it may well be ill. Others will be along shortly to provide their own suggestions.

Thank you for taking in this pigeon and caring for him!

-Mr. MM.


----------



## Reti

A bird that won't fly away when apprached is either very sick and weak or very tame maybe a lost pet. In either case, it is best not let him out there.
Please take him in. Place him in a box or carrier, provide some warmth and offer him some water and seeds. See if he is eating and drinking.
After he calms down you can give him an examination, check for injuries, and also check inside his beak for any growths, or anything that looks abnormal.

Let us know what you find and then we can guide you further on what to do.
Thank you for caring for this bird.

Reti


----------



## Pidgey

You might also tell us where you are just in case we can find some help in your area.

Pidgey


----------



## hannibbal

*The pigeon*

I took the pigeon in for the night. I had him in a box lined with paper towels. I put a hot water bottle under the paper towels and some water and bird seed. I couldn't tell if he ate or drank at all. He hasn't seemed nervous at all since I first found him, but he also doesn't seem sick. This morning when I checked on him, he was actually perched on the top edge of the box. I am in Venice, California.


----------



## JGregg

Hi Hannibbal,

Thanks for taking the pigeon in for the night, and I'm glad to hear he appears to be doing better.

Hopefully somebody from the LA area will be along to help soon!


----------

